# Source for GLASS PINT GLASS BLANKS



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

We went to a supplier of sublimation blanks this week and he said they are out there but couldn't tell us who sells it. Does it exist? Anyone ever done it?

Thanks!


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

can't you just buy pint glasses from a restaurant/bar supply store...

here's a place i googled
Bulk Beer Pint Glasses at ReStockIt.com.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Catbox said:


> can't you just buy pint glasses from a restaurant/bar supply store...
> 
> here's a place i googled
> Bulk Beer Pint Glasses at ReStockIt.com.


Oh, I'm so sorry, I wasn't clear. I need it for sublimation.
No, I wish. they have be specially treated so they can be sublimated. Thank you!!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Nova Chrome and Conde have a frosted glass tankard. After pressing you lay it design up to cool.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Your glass needs a polyester sublimation coating to accept the ink correctly. Subli-Nation sells a clear fluid suitable for coating your own pint glass blanks with.

Am assuming you are planning to use a mug press for this, so you need to ensure your glass has a completely flat side, or it won't work. You also have to consider that glass can possibly fracture at high temperatures as unlike ceramics, it isn't designed to withstand the high temperatures it will be subjected to in the press.

Another option to consider is perhaps using inkjet waterslide transfers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## v3r0n1k4 (Dec 1, 2012)

I know this thread is old and dead since 2008. I did look up some of the things you mentioned, this sublination place I think isnt in business anymore. The pint glass place mentioned in the thread isnt in business anymore. I believe you also mentioned a digi-coat white base in some other threads that I cant seem to find anywhere in the US. 

I feel afraid to say more.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Go to the Digi-coat site in the UK, then see their distributor page. There are several in the US.

Laser Reproductions is selling pint glasses for sublimation. Polysub demonstrated a plastic pint glass at a recent show, but so far I haven't seen anyone sell it. There might have been an issue with the mold -- the two samples we got had a rough edge around the top lip of the glass.

The comment above on using a mug press: you don't. You use a wrap and an oven. Anyone selling a good pint blank will have the wrap to go with it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Contact marck and associates. I think they have them. I can't find the catalog they sent me.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Quality Dye Sublimation Pint Glasses. Call LRi Today!

I bought 2 of these last year from LRI...both cracked on me when I used my mug press...don't know if I used too much pressure or what...and I haven't purchased any replacements since then....they have wraps for them and the glasses were nice looking...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

sapience said:


> Quality Dye Sublimation Pint Glasses. Call LRi Today!
> 
> I bought 2 of these last year from LRI...both cracked on me when I used my mug press...don't know if I used too much pressure or what...and I haven't purchased any replacements since then....they have wraps for them and the glasses were nice looking...


Those looked to be slopped shaped. Best bet for them is to use cactus mug wraps.
Dye Sublimation Products, Blank Imprintables and Accessories - Paramount Services


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a mug press that has a heat pad for the sloped latte mugs, etc...so the "fit" wasn't the issue...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sapience said:


> I have a mug press that has a heat pad for the sloped latte mugs, etc...so the "fit" wasn't the issue...


What kind of heat press do you have?...You need a platen that is very specific to the shape of the glass you are using?....


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 2 mug presses....one from George Knight and another one from Heat Press Nation....the one from HPN has 4 heat platens...2 are for the latte mug shape...small and large...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How close in size is the tall latte mug to the pint glass?....They do not look close to me and maybe because of a bad fit you are having problems....


----------



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

Seems to me that if the LRI glasses are not the exact EXACT dimensions of your average latte mug, then it would cause them to break.

I did notice that they sell the appropriate wraps - and not only that, they have different wraps for the pint glass and latte mug which would lead me to think that they are slightly different in dimensions.


----------

